# NO fluorescents vs PCs



## tinman (May 11, 2004)

Hi all, i was planning on getting a 60X18X18inch tank and was contemplating between fluorescents and PCs. well i guess my question is, do the advantages of PCs justify their cost? or should i just smack 4 4foot fluorescents onto the tank.

thanx in advance.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

go with pc's if you can. try ahsupply.com. they have the best pc kits around.[/url]


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

PCs are many, many times more efficient than normal flourescents. 

Kevin, too bad AHsupply doesn't ship to Australia. :wink: 

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ouch, yeah thats a bummer. Well at least you could get an idea of what to look for.....


----------

